# Who would you choose?



## What2Do (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have narrowed it down to 2 horses that I am very interested in purchasing. One is a TB (currently racing), gelding, 4 y/o, 16.3h. The other is a yearling, filly, TB/Hanoverian, string tests to 16.3/17. Ideally, I'm looking for a jumper. Which one would you choose (the TB is the one in the red leg wraps).


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i really like the looks of the first one.

ETA- the first ones only a yearling so you would have to wait 2 years until you could train her to jump. if you dont want to wait i think the second would be a better choice.


----------



## jumping' jimmie (Aug 7, 2008)

*..*

I like the second one


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first horse. He is stunning. I would get him for sure!


----------



## What2Do (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it's going to be a tough decision. I'm in no hurry to jump and have other horses to ride in the meantime. I'm a big believer in bringing them along slowly and it is the whole experience for me.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would go with the filly.

Nothing against OTTB's (i am looking into a few) but i think you would have a more sound horse longer with the filly, than with the TB (please don't yell at me for this)

With the filly, you'd be able to train her your way, and not have to worry about someone else's mistakes.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with appylover. But, I have a yearling filly myself, so I'm biased.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

First one, most definitely.


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

I would choose the tb. He is a little older and is built wonderfully. Both are gonna be green so either on seems to be a challenge. It just depends on how long you want to wait. 

Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

First one is very pretty, but I would have to choose the more 
experienced horse if it was me. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd choose the second one. He's older & more experienced.  Nice looker too!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

the ottb looks some what down hill , but really like the first one if you have thime to to wait for her to properly develvope


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

there are reasons I say go with the yearling and other reasons that I say go with the TB

Yearling: Definately looks a little better built, but hard to tell since he's still a yearling. Would probably keep soundness better than the TB. An eye catcher

TB: A little more experience. Can start training him now. If he is built downhill than it might give him more pushing power to lift himself up over those jumps

But either way you'd still have to train the horse over jumps, with the yearling you'd have to start from groundwork, to in a saddle and you wouldn't be jumping for quiet a long time.

I'd also just like to point out also that most (not saying all, but most) OTTB only live to be 19-20 years old if pulled from the track....now of course their is exceptions but that's the "average" life span


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

ad go with the filly 
Nothing againest tbs 1 of my best friends i ride with has a lovely 1.
But with him coming straight from racing you will have problems with keeping him under control going into like a canter with him used to goin as fast as possible
and ex race horses can have back problems.



xx


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

i hate the stereotypes of ottbs. 
every ottb i've come across, and i've come across A LOT, have been so sweet and willing.
the three ottb's (one of them being mine) at my barn are completely sane and relatively lazy.
my ottb is the sweetest mare you will ever meet and she is so willing to do her best.
Not to mention they are extremely athletic. 

having said that, there are some "bad" ottb's. I just wanted to put on the table that not ALL ottb's fit the stereotype. 

The filly has nice confo and is flashy.
The ottb, in my opinion, with a couple hundred pounds and some muscle, would look GORGEOUS. He looks like he has more power to him to jump higher. He also has a sweet, sane looking face. 

I might just be a little biased... but i'd go for the ottb.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i would go for the ottb. i have one who can jump the moon. he is the lazy type. i use spurs and sometimes a crop on him. he is a cutie though. the filly cant be trained for a while and the tb can be retrained now


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the filly, she is better built and looks like she will carry heavier muscle to make those big jumps. The tb would be a nice choice to with some weight but my fav is the filly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy, I loved the first one!


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

*i WOULD ONLY GET THE FIRST IF YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY SURE 100% YOU BE ABLE TO BREAK IN THIS(oops, sorry for caps, didn't realise) horse, and be able to train it to jump properly, otherwise bad breaking in could ruin a horse. If you are just looking for a horse to have as a riding horse and to jump with, i personally would go with the thoroughbred*


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Both nice, both look like they could do the job. The tb is built more for hunter or eventing (conformationally, he will have the flatter, longer movement that you want in a hunter), the filly looks like she could do well in dressage and jumping. I guess it comes down to whether you want a horse to ride now or a baby to train for riding later. And what you want to specialize in, of course.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would go with the ottb because
1. he is a bit older
2. can start training now
3. looks like s/he has the build to jump
4. most ottb are willing and eager to learn something new

Alot of people keep saying that the yearling will stay sound longer, but its all about the horses history and future. What happens if the yearling is over jumped/worked at a young age? Then s/he will have trouble in the future. The ottb if taken care of properly should not have a problem.

The number 1 jumper mare in our barn that was just retired was an ottb. She showed in any height from 3'6-4'9". She raced until the age of 7!!!! Thats extremely long and then she jumped until she was 21yo and then they retired her on a strong note. So I would choose the ottb, yeah the yearling may be flashy but looks arent the only factor(at least i hope)

Good luck with which everone and let us know!


----------



## *LemonLime* (Aug 13, 2008)

The first one looks to be very strong, good if you are looking to be riding dressage or eventing but the second one looks very streamline and good for jumping.


----------



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

i looove the second one.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I would definitely go for the first one. Yes I'm biased towards ottbs because I have one and she's the most amazing, sweetest and willing horse I know. And yes, she's also completely sane!


----------

